# Ein Strichcode im Canvas



## IchHilfe (10. Jun 2007)

Hi 
Habe eine Frage zu Zeichnen eines StrichCodes ich bekomme einen String mit 102-Zeichen z.B." 101001100111100100010011011110110011101010000010100010001000100100101110110011001101101000011111111101 
" 
 Der soll gezeichnet werden als striche! 

d.h. wo eine 1 ist ein Strich wo 0 ist kein , 

habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das in meinem paint() bearbeiten soll; 
Der String heißt String102 


public void paint(Graphics g){ 

        int x =20; 


        g.setColor(Color.BLUE); 
        int i; 


            for(i =0;i<102;i++){ 

             CharZeichen=String102           

            g.drawLine(x,30,x,70); 
            x=i+20*charZeichen ; 

          } 
       } 
Habe mir Überlegt das ich in der X richtung mit 20 anfange und dann bei jedem durchlauf  ein strichdaneben zeichne, aber es soll abhängig sein von den 1 oder 0! Habe aber problem bei  der Abhängigkeit von  dem String!
für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar !!!! 

lg


----------



## Ellie (10. Jun 2007)

Dann baue doch in deine Schleife eine if-Abfrage ein, die abhängig von der Zahl die Farbe des Striches auswählt, also bei 1 schwarz und bei 0 weiß oder durchsichtig.


----------



## Marco13 (10. Jun 2007)

Entweder die Frabe wechseln - oder eben ... zeichnen oder nicht zeichnen...


```
for (int i=0; i<string.length(); i++)
{
    if (string.charAt(i) == '1')
    {
        g.drawLine(x, 20, x, 70);
    }
    else
    {
        // mache nichts... 
    }
}
```


----------

